# HILARIOUS: Christie Sims and her beast erotica books



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

> Hi! I'm just a plain old, everyday Midwestern girl that lives a normal life. However, while my outward tastes are relatively simple, *my inner thoughts are filled with lusty thoughts of big, strong, powerful monsters having their way with beautiful maidens.*
> 
> *Almost all of my stories fall under the Monster Sex genre, and come from the inner desires that spring from my mind.*
> 
> Thank you for looking at my author page and thank you for your support. *I hope you enjoy these tales of beautiful maidens exploring their lust for these powerful creatures as much as I had writing them.*


Amazon.com: Advanced Search: Books

I picked out a few outstanding - for me the most outstanding - books from her most generous collection:










_

"It was supposed to be another routine reconnaissance 
mission. Sneak into the cave, get the information on the enemy’s troops,
and get out. It would especially be an easy mission for Kat, one of the
most experienced spies in the army. It would, if she wasn’t spying on 
an ogre’s army._

_Kat is giving a mission to 
infiltrate the territory belonging to one of the most dangerous humanoid
creatures in the world. Will she be able to make it out alive, or will 
she be captured and subjected to the whims of the ogre and his minions?"_ :laughing:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out whether or not she's trolling.

On one hand, I've heard of fetishes that involve mythical creatures so sex stories about ogres, trolls, and orcs don't surprise me too much. Plus she's written so many of these, you'd think if she were just trolling, she would have written maybe 3 or 4 or so before deciding "okay, this isn't really funny anymore."

On the other hand, the release dates are so close together, it's obvious most of these stories are written in one, maybe two sittings and she's not putting too much work into them, which is a good tactic if you're writing something intentionally bad. Oh, and she's writing about people banging dinosaurs.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the movie of mating with the raptor


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Does this mean that her characters are matting with Diego "Dio" Brando from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure?










Diego Brando - JoJo's Bizarre Encyclopedia

His power allows him to transform into a raptor.



> Even though Ferdinand was killed and all his dinosaur minions turned back into humans, Diego escaped with the second Turbo Eye, making him able to keep the transformation power and turn into a Raptor when he wants, even though he initially can't control it very well.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

First time I've realized that raptors' natural expression is a creepy come-on look.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

AyaSullivan said:


> Does this mean that her characters are matting with Diego "Dio" Brando from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure?
> 
> His power allows him to transform into a raptor.


Yes, but obviously only when he's in his raptor form. Humans are no good. :laughing:



chimeric said:


> First time I've realized that raptors' natural expression is a creepy come-on look.


I guess we could add that as one-line review for the book: 'This story is an eye-opener that changes perspective'. People like that sort of thing!



Who said:


> On one hand, I've heard of fetishes that involve mythical creatures so sex stories about ogres, trolls, and orcs don't surprise me too much. Plus she's written so many of these, you'd think if she were just trolling, she would have written maybe 3 or 4 or so before deciding "okay, this isn't really funny anymore."



A reference to: Slave to the Orge Chief. Too late for creativity with Dragon Age! Bioware beats her since ever in the gross http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20091213210521/dragonage/images/thumb/d/de/Creature-Broodmother.jpg/1000px-Creature-Broodmother.jpg


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Aenye said:


> Yes, but obviously only when he's in his raptor form. Humans are no good. :laughing:


Because sexy blondes are no good, just raptors.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

AyaSullivan said:


> Because sexy blondes...


I am speechless 
:shocked:










That beautiful face, strong jaw and hair :shocked:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Aenye said:


> I am speechless
> :shocked:
> 
> 
> ...


My weak point: blonde men.


----------

